# Image Gallery - Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 VC



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello, everyone, I'm pretty deeply embedded in my reviews of the new Tamron primes. Really, really gorgeously made lenses (only an Otus and the 100-400L II) are made as nicely amongst all the lenses I've reviewed this year (25+).

I've got a gallery going of images from the 45mm f/1.8. Mostly just straight out of the camera stuff. I'll be adding photos of the lens itself along with full size samples shortly.

The gallery can be found here: http://bit.ly/1Kx9cTy

I'm attaching a few wide open close samples here (BTW, the lens can focus down to 11" and has a maximum magnification of .29x - the 50mm average is .15x). The little vine leaves in the second photo are tiny.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 25, 2015)

Here's a couple more that I've shared. The sharpness is very impressive, and, as you can see from the this image, the bokeh transition is very, very nice. The close focus ability is one of the main selling points to me, as I love to use a 50mm lens this way.



Melting (Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 VC) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

This is a wide open (f/1.8) landscape image. Sharpness is great across the frame with just a little drop off in the extreme edges wide open. You can download a full size JPEG of this from the gallery link above.



Wide Open Landscape (Tamron 45mm f/1.8 VC) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## sanj (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks very promising to me.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 25, 2015)

sanj said:


> Looks very promising to me.



So far I'm pretty impressed. I'm watching AF accuracy very closely, as this will be one of the main reasons to potentially choose it over the Sigma ART. So far my accuracy has been excellent.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 25, 2015)

Here's a link to my first video on the lenses where I look closely at the build and design:

http://bit.ly/1KV3xb7


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you, Dustin. Excellent review...as always, it's a pleasure to watch you video Sir.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 26, 2015)

Click said:


> Thank you, Dustin. Excellent review...as always, it's a pleasure to watch you video Sir.



Thank you!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 28, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Dustin. Excellent review...as always, it's a pleasure to watch you video Sir.
> ...


Thanks for the info Dustin. The 45mm has me thinking about selling my 40mm pancake and 50mm f/1.4 -- seriously, seriously thinking. From my perspective, the AF performance is the only issue not yet tested thoroughly. Keen to see your full review as always.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 1, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



I've now got the full video review linkage up:

Are they Super Performing? http://bit.ly/1GafTH3
Tamron 35mm f/1.8 VC Review: http://bit.ly/1iHQRcF
Tamron 45mm f/1.8 VC Review: http://bit.ly/1iHQRcF


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's a picture of the Tamron 35mm VC taken with the 45mm VC:



Tamron SP 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's a picture of the Tamron 35mm VC taken with the 45mm VC:


Hi Dustin! 

Thank you for creeping into those two primes. 

The bokeh has some little onioning but looks delicious to me. 
If the AF is as you say those two might be very tempting


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 2, 2015)

My final review of this lens is now live. I'll be doing one for Canon Rumors, but if you want to see the more thorough review (or watch the video review), here is the linkage:


45mm Text Review: http://bit.ly/1M5g5cK
45mm Video Review: http://bit.ly/1OH8ZAU
45mm Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/1Kx9cTy


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 2, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of the Tamron 35mm VC taken with the 45mm VC:
> ...



It's ironic that I looked back on a similar test of the Otus 1.4/55mm and it has a LOT more onion effect, and yet the bokeh from it is really beautiful in the field. I think that sometimes we read too much into the onion bokeh effect because of reviewers that shoot tests that have little correlation to the real world.


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> My final review of this lens is now live. I'll be doing one for Canon Rumors, but if you want to see the more thorough review (or watch the video review), here is the linkage:
> 
> 45mm Text Review: http://bit.ly/1M5g5cK



That's an excellent review Dustin - truly helpful - you've addressed every question I had about this lens, including the 45 vs 50 / 1.4 vs 1.8 issue. 

Once stock arrives and pricing has settled down in the UK (currently on sale for £100 more than the Sigma 50 Art on Amazon UK ??!!) I'll be getting one of these for sure.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow. This makes my pocket itch again... If AF performs this much, I'm going for this 45mm.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


Yeah! You're right  As I said, it looks delicious to me 8)
Also really delicious test photos you made 8)


----------

